# Fitting SRAM 22 BB30 - IA crankset



## meezo (Jul 14, 2011)

The sram manual has got me pulling my hair out. I'm having issues installing my cranks.

Did everything like stated on the manual, crank doesn't seem to have any play but now this is where the problem comes.

There's a big gap on the drive side? Without fitting the front or rear mechs. How do i know this is the correct chainline. Is this gap normal on BB30?

Sram also stress in the manual not use the spacer on drive side


----------



## meezo (Jul 14, 2011)

bump, help


----------



## headloss (Mar 3, 2013)

Is it without a doubt the BB30 model of the crank? The Quarq version, for example, is wider.

What is the spacer for, according to the directions? Is there a spacer in the box that you aren't using?

Re: chainline, do you have adequate clearance between the small ring and the chainstay?

What frame is this?


----------



## meezo (Jul 14, 2011)

Managed to sort it out. Used the spacer.

Yes this is the newer BB30 apparently where the spindle length is longer. I checked the web and all i could find was that its used on MTB and on the quarq cranks. 

The frame is an openmould fm098.
I've completed thr build last seems all the gears are silky smooth. Now just for the road test


----------



## lumanz (Jan 5, 2014)

*回复: Fitting SRAM 22 BB30 - IA crankset*



meezo said:


> Managed to sort it out. Used the spacer.
> 
> Yes this is the newer BB30 apparently where the spindle length is longer. I checked the web and all i could find was that its used on MTB and on the quarq cranks.
> 
> ...


I'm having the same issue here when I try to install force22 on my caad10. So I have questions hope you can help. 
My bb30 shell is 68mm wide, what about yours?
What spacer do you use? Are they two 2.5mm ones on each side? 
How is this working? I assume you have done the road test.

Thank you very much! Looking forward to your reply.


----------

